# The Wild Life of Lake Nicaragua



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Photos from Lake Nicaragua, Oct 2012
http://[http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8185/8135358682_dfa0f99b5e_m.jpg],
[img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8471/8135329423_c61b0363fb_m.jpg,







,


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, the cloud in the top photo looks like it might be a lenticular cloud!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenticular_cloud


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Nothing as stately as an egret.


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

I have no idea what type it was but it seemed to just hang over the volcano like fleece. A gorgeous sight.


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

Lovely pictures. 

Funny coincidence, I was in Nicaragua last week and visited the Mombacho Volcano.

I´ll figure out how to upload pictures first then I´ll come back to share one or two.


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Please do upload your pictures. Nicaragua is such an unexpected place!

These pictures were taken at Isla Zuponga, a day resort about an hour by boat from the city of Granada.








Lily pads and local fishing boat








Ginger blossoms








Bird of Paradise flower hidden in foliage


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay, Here's the first attempt:

I'm afraid it was a bit too clouded: 


















These two are from Granada on a different day:


















Wow, I apologize for the picture's size. Don't know how to reduce them to manageable (or is it visible?  ) levels.


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Loved the photos, especially the old church and the footbridge. I have no idea how to resize pictures, either. But prefer them bigger like yours. Have a wonderful day!


----------

